# new member



## Ary (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello brothers,
Just embarked on my journey towards the light as a EA on 1/4/11. What great way to start the new year off.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations. I too started my journey in the month of January. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ary (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks,
Congrats as well. I'm a member of the Stephenville Lodge #267


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 8, 2011)

Ary,

Welcome to Masons of Texas! Congratulations upon your recent EA degree! Please keep us all updated on your progression!


----------



## Ary (Jan 8, 2011)

Will do....


----------



## JTM (Jan 8, 2011)

grats.


----------



## mark! (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats and welcome brother, again, please keep us updated on your progress and any questions/comments you may have.


----------



## Ary (Jan 9, 2011)

Sure will brother, so far it's been quite the ride


----------

